# ITT Products sound cards



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

re: http://ittproducts.com/products.html

i need a bell-only sound and wonder how the ITT cards compare with other sound systems.
i just can't see shelling out the big bucks for a "better" system when i only need one function.

the price and functionality of the ITT card is exactly what i am looking for,
but i suppose i should also ask if there are other alternatives.

by the way, i did try a search, but for some reason i keep getting back "forum not available" or something like that, so apologize if this is a recurring subject.

thanks...gary


----------



## James Kuhns (Jan 12, 2008)

I use lots of these sound cards and have never been disappointed. Have also turned several other people on to them and no complaints there ether. 

James


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

These were discussed here a long time ago and there was lots of kidding about the sound of a "Steam Wench".


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 06 Sep 2013 09:00 AM 
re: http://ittproducts.com/products.html

i need a bell-only sound and wonder how the ITT cards compare with other sound systems.
i just can't see shelling out the big bucks for a "better" system when i only need one function.

the price and functionality of the ITT card is exactly what i am looking for,
but i suppose i should also ask if there are other alternatives.

by the way, i did try a search, but for some reason i keep getting back "forum not available" or something like that, so apologize if this is a recurring subject.

thanks...gary

Gary - as for alternatives I have used the single sound unit linked below as well as the four sound units with great success- you have to record and install your own MP3 files but that is not a big deal and the price is right!


http://www.trainelectronics.com/USB_Sound_4/index.htm

http://www.trainelectronics.com/MP3_USB/index.htm 

dave


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks for the responses. i emailed George from ITT Products this morning about the diesel bell sound board which comes closest to what i want. even though i'm trying to match a steam locomotive, his steam bell (though a great recording) sounded like a manual or swinging bell whereas the diesel bell sounded like an air piston ringer. i mentioned that the diesel bell was what i was after and gave him a link to a NKP Berkshire YouTube video that had a good example of the bell. about an hour later he sent back a .wav file where he slowed down the diesel bell by 10% which not only matched the rate, but lowered the tone just a bit which was also a better match. for that sort of customer service, i've got to give his boards a shot now! 

it might be a little weak for an outdoor app at only 1/2 watt output, but at least this is a good start. if the sound is right, volume is a solvable problem.
cheers...gary


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a whole sack full of the ITT sound modules.. They work great and George is happy to combine different sounds and as you posted, he's most accommodating and ready to please.. 

I've used them in trolleys, as steam dummies, diesel helpers in small bashes and a number of other on board applications.. , etc... I'm very happy with them.. .


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

ITT works for me ! He did a custom horn sound for my "Rail Bot". Love it. Great service!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I didn't know he could combine sounds on those cards. What kind of sounds has he combined for you?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 06 Sep 2013 08:24 PM 
Stan, I didn't know he could combine sounds on those cards. What kind of sounds has he combined for you? 

His old chips were set up to do two sounds.

I had him burn one with the industrial diesel. Then he raised the RPM and burned that as the second sound. We did this over the phone and he played with the raised RPM sound until I was satisfied with the end result. I put it in a goose and it sounds like the driver shifts gears when the second sound kicks in as the tracks hit ~12 volts. 
The industrial diesel is good for any little diesel that you want to amble around the railroad or operate machinery. 

I just listened to the "revised" "diesel helper." If you listen to it you will note that the first couple seconds are a bit slower then it speeds up a bit. On the original, the first sound was this slower bit. For the second sound, I had him speed it up faster than what the revised version now sounds like so there is an obvious difference.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you make the second sound kick in?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 06 Sep 2013 08:49 PM 
How do you make the second sound kick in? 


Without opening my goose..., my recollection is that the three terminals for monitor/loop were actually the two different sounds with the center terminal being the common. If you wanted a single activation (e.g., one ring of a bell), you used a momentary switch and if you want it continuous, you use a regular switch or length of wire. I use a relay that selects between the two terminals. 
Also, I think that two sounds may have put more limitations (bandwidth, time before "looping") on each of the sounds because they shared the chip's memory.


----------

